# Wanting to make the box too!



## hagemierj (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello forum friends, was wondering if anyone has ever come across a how-to vid or other document with a step by step to make the display box pictured below, would like to be able to say I made that... and point to the whole thing (pen and box).  Any help is appreciated!!

James

Original photo from unclebillysworkshop.com


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 10, 2014)

Not that style but timberbits.com has step by step videos on how he makes his boxes.  Look under "videos"


----------



## hagemierj (Jul 10, 2014)

Nice one Harry, I came across that one on youtube.  Nice box!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 12, 2014)

Here's one which is slightly different:
Quarter-sawn Morado Cigar Pen and Box - by Douglas Bordner @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community

Here's another:
Wooden Pen Box

Here's a really nice one from one of our own:
Pen Boxes | Syzygy Woodworks :biggrin:


----------



## hagemierj (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice one Gary, Cheers for that!!


----------

